# Hello from a Newbie



## Hallii (May 29, 2008)

Hello all, I have had a look around and found some interesting information, so I have subscribed.

We are not new to Wild Camping but do most of it abroad, (Spain, Portugal, France, Croatia etc.)

We currently have a VW Westfalia Hightop and we are looking for a Hymer 544 B Klass.

Probably from Germany as they seem a lot cheaper there.

Any 544 owners on here? A few pointers would be welcome.

Geoff


----------



## sundown (May 29, 2008)

***** said:


> Welcome to the wildside.
> As a Hymer owner, I can only agree with your choice



hi Hallii & welcome to wildcamping
enjoy the site
as a proud autosleeper owner, im saying nothing!


----------



## Big Westy (May 30, 2008)

Greetings & welcome to the circus.
My last van was a Westfalia Florida on the LT31 chassis.
bought it in Germany a couple of years ago when the exchange rate
was 1.44 euros to the £ ....... saved me 2 or 3 grand over the UK price.
However , with the rate now at 1.25 , I don't think there's all that much of
a gain in shopping in Germany ,  certainly , you'll get more choice but doubt if you'll save much money.
Have you tried some of the smaller UK Hymer dealers ??
From personal experience , I'd recommend either Hambilton Engineering 
or Deepcar Motorhomes.
I just traded the Big Westy in for a Hymer S520 .......
mmmmm .... pure heaven.
Happy hunting.


----------



## Big Westy (May 30, 2008)

Greetings & welcome to the circus.
My last van was a Westfalia Florida on the LT31 chassis.
bought it in Germany a couple of years ago when the exchange rate
was 1.44 euros to the £ ....... saved me 2 or 3 grand over the UK price.
However , with the rate now at 1.25 , I don't think there's all that much of
a gain in shopping in Germany ,  certainly , you'll get more choice but doubt if you'll save much money.
Have you tried some of the smaller UK Hymer dealers ??
From personal experience , I'd recommend either Hambilton Engineering 
or Deepcar Motorhomes.
I just traded the Big Westy in for a Hymer S520 .......
mmmmm .... pure heaven.
Happy hunting.


----------



## wildman (May 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Hymer owners appreciation society, (I'm only jealous) Hope you find it interesting.


----------



## colpot (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Guys
We just bought a Hymer 564. We looked at a lot of Homes but were limited to 18ft as we store it on our drive when we are not out and about. Only had it a couple of weeks but been away twice (on pay camp sites) to try everything out.
I am in love with my Hymer


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 11, 2008)

hi welcome to a great site and a great bunch of people


----------

